# The new ECO SIM container...



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey everyone,
This is the new ECO SIM container that will be available in the coming weeks... ECO stands for Economy and we all know what SIM stands for... It is the same model as our original SIM container only it is made from a different plastic... The plastic is not as clear as the Polycarb container... It is opaque like an Iris tub... The lid will still be made of the clear TPU plastic so you can still view your eggs without having to open the container...
In the newer plastic the ECO SIM will cost about half that of the original SIM container... We will still be offering our original SIM in the crystal clear Polycarb...
We will also have the SIM XL (large SIM) in both plastics as well...
Here is a photo of the ECO SIM and a Photo of them side by side...


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Any news on getting these to the UK at a reasonable cost?
I wouldn't mind trying a few out... :2thumb:


----------



## StrictlyMorelia (May 9, 2009)

Interesting - will these also be distributed in the UK by Love Geckos - Welcome when they are available?


----------

